# T3 or T4



## DF (May 14, 2014)

I started out reading up on T3.  During my reading on T3 I was convinced that this was the way to go.  Then I started reading up on T4 & it sounds like this is the way to go.  Now, I'm pretty confused.  I'd like to take one or the other without adding clen.  I've been working hard at dropping fat & still seem to have a way to go.  I'm looking to add one of these, so I need some input here.  I'd be taking this along with doing my cardio & cutting cals.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 14, 2014)

id to t4....but thats me.


----------



## Luscious Lei (May 14, 2014)

I'm no expert but from my understanding T3 is responsible for the metabolic rate increase and only a fraction of T4 is converted to T3, so for your goal T3 would be the way to go.
You should be on gear when you run T3 to prevent catabolism.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 14, 2014)

T3 is the better choice in most cases for your goals


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 14, 2014)

I'm also on T3 currently


----------



## Iron1 (May 14, 2014)

Yep, T4 needs to be converted to T3 to be usable in the body.
Some people have conversion problems making T4 only supps like synthroid less effective.

The conversion of T4 into T3 also produces a byproduct rT3 that blocks T3 receptors and does nothing to help your goals.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 14, 2014)

I just got my T3 today...we'll see what happens


----------



## Determined (May 14, 2014)

T3 has always been my go to when in contest prep


----------



## DF (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the input fellas.


----------



## Joliver (May 15, 2014)

Hey, I didn't get to answer!!!


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 15, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I just got my T3 today...we'll see what happens



Did you go with a RC and which one? That HG shit is so expensive.


----------



## Rumpy (May 15, 2014)

joliver said:


> Hey, I didn't get to answer!!!



There There Jol, you can tell me all about it.  Rumpy will listen.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 15, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Did you go with a RC and which one? That HG shit is so expensive.



Extreme peptides T3. Was at buy one get one but not sure about now


----------



## DF (May 15, 2014)

I went with GWP.  I've had good luck with their compounds so far.  I saw that clearsky has HG but I didn't want to wait for shipping.  Also the Aura Pharm rip off has me leary.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 15, 2014)

I've had a good experience using their tadalafil. Only thing I've used by them so far but did get their tamoxifen also for PCT. I'm using extreme pep's T3 and love it. Hopefully you get good stuff DF


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 15, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Did you go with a RC and which one? That HG shit is so expensive.


GWP...

I have their t3, cialis, adex, clomid and nolva


----------



## Joliver (May 15, 2014)

HG t3 should be dirt cheap.


----------



## j2048b (May 15, 2014)

joliver said:


> HG t3 should be dirt cheap.



Depending on where u get it....

I get mine scripted from my clinic....


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 15, 2014)

joliver said:


> HG t3 should be dirt cheap.



Well if you don't have a script, all online pharmas want at least a $1 each. Most HG T3 comes in 25mcg tabs so I would need to take 4-5 based off my earlier experience with RCs. That would make it quite an expensive compound by the day. I could run tren for that much lol


----------



## Azog (May 16, 2014)

T4 is cheap as hell and a staple for me along with GH.


----------



## don draco (May 16, 2014)

Azog said:


> T4 is cheap as hell and a staple for me along with GH.



How much T4 do you typically run w/ GH Azog?  I've seen varying opinions on how much should be used.. but never a general consensus on the matter.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 12, 2014)

Started my first run with T3 today.


----------

